# How much exercise does my puppy need?



## zoedogleila (Jan 4, 2009)

How can I tell if I'm walking my 6 month old puppy enough? I walk her about 20-30 minutes in the morning and then give her a few 10 minute walks throughout the day. On walks, she always seems to want to come home (she's a bit timid). She's not overly energetic in the house -- in fact, she mostly sleeps and lays around her bed/crate. She's a rescue dog, so we don't know anything about her breed -- but she seems like a small (18lbs) version of a german shepherd (they don't think she'll be more than 20-25lbs when full-grown). 

I know I sound neurotic -- but I just want to make sure I'm giving her enough exercise.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Well if shes not misbehaving in the house, energetic, and being a terror then Id say your giving her enough exercise.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I was always told puppies shouldn't be walked a lot, but since she's six months old she should be fine... I could be wrong, so wait for others to interject! : )

Sounds to me like you're giving her enough, that's about how much I walk my dog... Then every couple days we take an hour or longer walk; He's well over a year old.

If you think you're walking her too much, then hold back on walking her and just play with her around the house, that way when she's tired she can just crash- If she's too tired out walking she has no choice but to keep on going, if that makes sense to you??


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

I think its more running you have to worry more about for puppies.
Walking though is not so bad.


----------

